# Doctor messed me up!



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

Has anyone had or know anyone who has had a terrible reaction to the drug Celebrex? I was given it for a pain in my shoulder. I am allergic to sulfa drugs and have asthma and this was on my chart. The Dr. should not have given it to me but did. I now have many complications and they don't know what is wrong with me. I have been thru every test imaginable but my lungs no longer expand as they should, had severe joint pains, and they can't find a cure. I finally have refused to take any more drugs. None work. Been on everything for the last 6-7 months. I really need to get the toxins out of my system and see what my body is really doing. Any suggestions as to how to rid my body of everything except what is supposed to be there? HELP!!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome thimble, I am allergic to sulfa drugs too, but I don't have asthma. Which one, or were both not recommended for those to take Celebrex? It's such a new drug, I don't have the info on it. I am also cautious about taking drugs because of past experiences. I am sorry about your experience. I don't know about the ridding of toxins, but if you look on the IBS board on this site and read charlie's recent posting concerning checking out a site and giving your opinion; it talks about it. Can't say if it's the right route to take or not. I'd try to find someone who has personally done it and can attest to it first. If you find answers that way, you'll have to come back and tell us. Hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

The drug Celebrex states right on its advertisement not to take it if you are allergic to sulfa drugs or have asthma. I had two strikes against me right away, considering I have both. The nurse always asked me everytime I went to the DR. what I was allergic to so when I got the pharmacists papers that go with the drug, it said to be sure your doctor knows if you have this allergy or asthma. I figured...geezz...I tell them that every time so they definitely know. I will NEVER think that again. Thanks for the advice about the other posting. I am on my way to check that out.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the tip about the Celebrex thimble. I too pay more attention to the side-effects of meds.. I've learned you can't trust your doctor to do that for you. You really have to be careful to read the "small print" before you make the decision about taking a drug. The pharmaceutical companies have been careful to spell it out in their literature to cover their liability. Unfortunately their must be a communication gap between the salesmen, docs, and patients. The salesmen are looking for a sale, the docs are looking for something to help their patients, and the patients are looking for a quick miracle cure for their pain and suffering. It's a little more complicated than that. The education on risk factors is not being factored in. I was burned with antibiotics. I was offered no other choice even though there were some. I fully informed my doctor of my history. When I did get the side-effects, they didn't even recognize them. Unfortunately, they go on what they know, and do not factor in the unknown to them. We have to educate ourselves and stop thinking that the doctors know everything. They don't, and if they did, most of them wouldn't tell you everything. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 01-23-2000).]


----------

